
A news extension which actually works. Read top news in browser new tab - piyush_neo
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/newsprompt-breaking-news/gcajgpbafhkbkdpbaaipjoiajnangjhp
======
prashantm
Exactly what I was looking for. News from all sources. Love the interface

~~~
piyush_neo
Thanks...do let us know if you want any features. We are continuously
improving it.

------
suhan92
Loved it

------
kandarpjoshi
Great news extension.

